# The best of film scoring IMHO



## Heckill

Hello,

Below are some links to the very best I have experienced in cinematic innovation. I highly recommend these to anyone who enjoys any kind of classical music.

The ones I've seen:






http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0085809/?ref_=sr_2






http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103767/?ref_=sr_1

The ones I will see:






http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0770802/?ref_=tt_rec_tt






http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095895/?ref_=sr_1


----------

